# Pool paint?



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I have kind of a weird one. Our church needs to refinish its' baptistry and can't find a good product for it. I was thinking pool paint, but when I contacted my Sherwin rep they said "Sherwin Williams will not and does not make pool paint." Have any of you used a good product or can recommend a process/product? 

Thanks


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

briancreary said:


> Hey guys, I have kind of a weird one. Our church needs to refinish its' baptistry and can't find a good product for it. I was thinking pool paint, but when I contacted my Sherwin rep they said "Sherwin Williams will not and does not make pool paint." Have any of you used a good product or can recommend a process/product? Thanks


Take a look at Smartseal. http://www.smartsealco.com/ I've applied the solvent epoxy product from this brand and it turned out very nice. The problem I did have was numerous ares of bubbling, about quarter of an inch had occured months after the application and I suspect it had more to do with hydrolic pressures pushing in from below pool grade. It could also have been a delayed reaction to surface contamination from the chemicals used to clean the pool that weren't completely neutralized and rinsed away. The surface was completely dried when i applied it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BM makes a pool paint and so does Inslx


----------



## LINE-X (Aug 17, 2011)

LINE-X XS-350 in any color and you're done. WAY more durable than any paint or epoxy.


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

It turns out that SW does make an epoxy for this and we ordred it already, but for future reference; Where can I get this product? Special order only or are there dealers or retailers? 





LINE-X said:


> LINE-X XS-350 in any color and you're done. WAY more durable than any paint or epoxy.


----------



## LINE-X (Aug 17, 2011)

Epoxies are brittle and do not have good elongation. As a matter of fact, any good epoxy floor has a urethane topcoat for durability. Instead of epoxy, you could have used a polyaspartic polyurea. Goes on the same as epoxy and would last longer. There are several companies that sell do-it-yourself polyaspartics.

XS-350 is better than both. It can be applied by LINE-X dealers only. (XS-350 is certified for potable water.) (SPAM REMOVED)


----------



## sqcapt (Aug 14, 2012)

NCPaint1 is sending you in the right direction. I won't suggest which brand to choose but the Insul-X is a Clorinated Rubber Product. In Wisconsin, we use it in small pools that are more subject to ground stresses and cracking. The pluses are lower odor (to me), easy application, and very good elongation properties. On the other hand some can take many days to cure whereas thin epoxy/urethane systems cure (more) quickly.


----------

